# Problems with all my plug-ins since CC upgrade



## silvermoongal (Nov 19, 2017)

Operating System: Mac El Capitain
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic 7

All my existing Plug-Ins that previously worked well with LR now seems to have this problem:

When I open LR and edit in my selected plug-in all seems well the plug in opens up ok in LR I make my edits then apply them within the plugin., 
however when I return to LR the edits I have just performed are not showing in LR all I see is the original image.
This never happened before has anyone else having this problem any clues as to what I should do and the strange thing is it is happening to ALL my Plug-ins :
NIK SFX;ON1 EFFECTS 10;TOPAZ


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 19, 2017)

Are you looking in the right folder? If you are in the "previous import" collection, the new returned file (often a tiff) will not show up there.


----------



## silvermoongal (Nov 19, 2017)

This is strange, they were not there before but since coming out of LR and going back in again they are all there both in LIBRARY & DEVELOP 
thank you for your help anyway  not sure what is going on!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 20, 2017)

If you happen to be working from a collection many plugins fail to detect that and save the edited image back to the same folder as the source image. 

Another culprit is your sort order. If it is set to something other than "capture time" or "filename" the image saved from your plugin will not appear next to the origional

-louie


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 20, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> If you happen to be working from a collection many plugins fail to detect that and save the edited image back to the same folder as the source image.



Plugins always do that, because they need to save the result in a physical location. A collection is virtual. What you mean is that some plugins do not add the result to the collection _as well_.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 21, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Plugins always do that, because they need to save the result in a physical location. A collection is virtual. What you mean is that some plugins do not add the result to the collection _as well_.



Correct.


----------



## silvermoongal (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you guys for your help much appreciated


----------



## Adam Krauss (Dec 5, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> If you happen to be working from a collection many plugins fail to detect that and save the edited image back to the same folder as the source image.
> 
> Another culprit is your sort order. If it is set to something other than "capture time" or "filename" the image saved from your plugin will not appear next to the origional
> 
> -louie


This could be why I am experiencing the following:

I purchased Aurora HDR 2018 last night and installed it as a plugin for LR CC. Showed as installed. I exported with LR edits 5 bracketed images and Aurora was able to create a  merged image. Did editing, hit "apply" and showed was exporting back to LR. Aurora then closed and took me to LR. I then see dialogue in LR showing it is still exporting the images to Aurora. Hmmm. That dialogue closes and I cant find my Aurora HDR image anywhere that was supposedly sent back to LR? I tired it twice with two different sets of images and same thing happened. Also shut programs down and restarted, but no luck. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adam Krauss (Dec 6, 2017)

Update - I changed my sort order view to virtually every option in LR and still could not find the Aurora HDR merge that was supposedly sent back to LR. I looked both in the keyword group of which the original merged images were a part AND in my all images (90,000+). I did NOT scour through everyone of my 90,000+ images. I looked carefully at the beginning and end of the image library and next to the original merge images.Not a happy camper...  Does the Aurora HDR image retain the key words of the original images it merged? What is the file type it sends back to LR? if they were DNG files in LR, will they stay as DNG after Aurora exports back to LR? I dont use Catalogs in LR, but I noticed last night that the upper left of my screen said "Lightroom *Catalog 2* - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic Library." Does "Catalog 2" provide any clue to resolving the issue? I note that aside from just getting Aurora, I also just switched to LR CC from standalone LR 6. Any further thoughts?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 6, 2017)

Adam Krauss said:


> I dont use Catalogs in LR


Of course you do. You can't use Lightroom without a catalog. As soon as Lightroom starts, it opens the current catalog.



Adam Krauss said:


> I noticed last night that the upper left of my screen said "Lightroom *Catalog 2* - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic Library." Does "Catalog 2" provide any clue to resolving the issue?


No. The '-2' in the name simply means that this catalog was upgraded (which always happens when you upgrade Lightroom). The old catalog is preserved and a new catalog is created with a '-2' in the name. That has nothing to do with your problem.


----------



## Adam Krauss (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok, thanks. At least I can tick that question off my list.


----------

